# Talk on Raw Feeding with vet Nick Thompson



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

A one-day seminar for all dog owners and dog lovers.

By Holistic Vet Nick Thompson BSc (Hons) Path Sci., BVM&S, VetMFHom, MRCVS

Nick established his own practice Holisticvet Ltd., Holistic Vet Ltd in 99, in Bath and works throughout the UK, Europe and the Channel Islands and with clients also in Zimbabwe, Malta, Spain, Belgium, the U.S., Australia and Korea. He was a lecturer at Southampton University teaching complementary and alternative medicine in the treatment of behavioural problems at the School of Psychology. He is also veterinary consultant to Paddocks Farm Ltd. who produces Verm-X. Nick also writes for Horse Magazine and Dogs Today and has lectured throughout the UK and for the Faculty of Homeopathy in Portugal.

His specialist interest is in chronic disease, treating with complementary and alternative medicines, including, homeopathy, acupuncture, herbs and nutrition.

Unfortunately dogs cannot join us on this occasion.

*Saturday 20th October 2012
at Cobtree Manor Golf Club, Maidstone, Kent - 9.00a.m. to 4.30p.m
The tickets are £51.90pp to inc tea/coffee on arrival, tea/coffee and biscuits mid morning, buffet lunch and then tea/coffee mid afternoon
For Ticket Purchases please email [email protected] *


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

ITINERARY FOR SEMINAR

1st Session: Canine Evolution
History of the Food Industry
Why are Processed Foods Undesirable?
Average animal 
Oil tanker to NY
What is young? What is old? 
Calcium story and Giant breeds. 
Processed foods for breeds? 
Cereals, Dairy & Processing
Coffee

2nd Session: Digestion 
Canine Nutrients
RDAs
Inclusion Requirements
Raw vs. Test tube
Vitamins
Minerals
Antioxidants
Others
Supplements
Mineral Depletion
Nutraceuticals
Lunch

3rd Session Raw Food  Meat, Bones, Fruit, Veg, Nuts and Seeds, Oils
Raisins, Onions& Potatoes
Creating the Perfect Balance
Proportions/Ratios
Tom Lonsdale and Raw Meaty Bones
Ian Billinghurst
Schultz
Volhardt
Quantities
Costs and Keeping Costs Down
Suppliers
Feeding for: 
Pups
Geriatrics
Feeding for Pregnancy/Lactation
Tea

4th Session Nutritional Problems - 
Fussy Eaters
Obesity
Poor Doers
Colitis
Anal gland problems
Coprophagia
Staining the lawn
Kidney Disease
Liver Disease
Doctoringthe Processed Diet.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

He is a fantastic holistic vet and I'd love to go to that seminar. Will see if my daughter who's a keen 'barfer' too would like to tag along.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I would have been really interested to go but am otherwise engaged that day


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been to this talk in September in Hampshire.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I have been to this talk in September in Hampshire.


How was it? Would you recommend it for pet owners who feed raw or wanted to learn a little more?


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

its for both we have new people to raw feeding going
and people like me who have been doing it for about 3 years and would 
like to know more....


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> How was it? Would you recommend it for pet owners who feed raw or wanted to learn a little more?


I would recommend it for beginners and those who do not have much experience.

I have been feeding raw for around 11 years but went to see if there was anything new I could pick up, which I did.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

interesting. anyone going?


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

I am i cant waite.... i have heard so much about it and how good nick is


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

If he writes a paperback and its under £10 id buy it....lol


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok looks like plans are changing so I can go  

Will be a blinking early start and will have to arrange someone to sort my dogs but fingers crossed I can go


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

can i just check the cost again? is that correct?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

dexter said:


> can i just check the cost again? is that correct?


anyone?
.......................


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Does it not state the cost on the first post?

£51.90


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Are there any other locations?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

November 2012

Saturday 24th | New Ideas About Old Problems
Time: 9.30am - 4.30pm (Registration at 9am)
Venue: The Village Hall, Church Leys, Cropthorne, Worcestershire, WR10 3NH
Cost: £50 per delegate, £45 each for groups of more 4 or more
Info: Lunch and refreshments included

Nick will take a day's seminar covering views and solutions about neutering, vaccinations, diet and feeding, the effects of pharmaceuticals, behaviour problems. Nick will answer all questions on these subjects on the day . The day will be mainly focused on our canine companions but will include some information on our feline friends also.

Email [email protected] for more information, or click here for the flyer, which includes the booking form.

http://www.holisticvet.co.uk/events.html


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> Does it not state the cost on the first post?
> 
> £51.90


i can read thanks. was wanting to know if the price stated was corrrect thats all . ffs


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

£51 
I could feed my dogs for a month, for that


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

holly1 said:


> £51
> I could feed my dogs for a month, for that


lol.....................


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

yer it is the right price.... to get him to come all the way to Kent he was asking a lot of cash and we had the venue and food to pay for
i know its a lot but he wont be this way again,
i paid on my Credit card so i can pay it off a bit at a time..
as i think it will be well worth going... i am from Essex so i have a fair way
to as well...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

dexter said:


> i can read thanks. was wanting to know if the price stated was corrrect thats all . ffs


I can read too thanks, thought you might have missed it that's all. ffs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> I can read too thanks, thought you might have missed it that's all. ffs


no i never missed it , otherwise i wouldn't have asked if price was correct  thanks to pudding for your explanation x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Pudding said:


> yer it is the right price.... to get him to come all the way to Kent he was asking a lot of cash and we had the venue and food to pay for
> i know its a lot but he wont be this way again,
> i paid on my Credit card so i can pay it off a bit at a time..
> as i think it will be well worth going... i am from Essex so i have a fair way
> to as well...


thanks for that x


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

It does seem expensive, just hope it's worth it as I will be going 

It's my birthday pressie from my dogs :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kc Mac said:


> It does seem expensive, just hope it's worth it as I will be going
> 
> It's my birthday pressie from my dogs :lol:


how thoughtful of them :lol: . hoping to go!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

holly1 said:


> £51
> I could feed my dogs for a month, for that


on steak or venison......


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

yer it is a lot of cash.... and yer you could maybe feed your dog for a Month 
but i would like to know from a vet that the raw food i am feeding, is the right balance,and i am providing him with everything he needs.... so for me in the long run it will be well worth it.. then i know that the £50.00 i am spending on the raw food is full of the right vitamins and minerals he need, and that i am not overdosing him on anything


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Very embarrassing stupid question    but I assume I can take notes   or do they give out any handouts/leaflets of info?

I know I won't remember everything  so will need to jot down in my very bad long hand  or it will be a waste of money 

Am very excited and looking forward to it


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

am sure you will be able to take notes.... i am going to take a pad and pen as well... i dont think there will be any handout leaflets... he has not said there will be... and i have not been to one before so just in case there are not any i will have note pad and pen in my bag

i too am very excited NI are delivering the sarmpels to us on Thursday
so we will all get something and a discount Voucher


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> Very embarrassing stupid question    but I assume I can take notes   or do they give out any handouts/leaflets of info?
> 
> I know I won't remember everything  so will need to jot down in my very bad long hand  or it will be a waste of money
> 
> Am very excited and looking forward to it


I think I can safely say you can take notes, I typed all mine directly onto my laptop!


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I think I can safely say you can take notes, I typed all mine directly onto my laptop!


Now I wish I had learnt to touch type  

My attempt at touch typing resulted in my ipad keyboard splitting in two  :lol: didn't know it was possible and had to get advice on how to switch it back   :lol:

Will take a few pens and a pad and hope i can read my own writing by the time i get home 

Maybe I should just take the ipad and type quickly and hope for the best :w00t: :hand:

Is it obvious I am still really excited  

Hopefully meet some of you there


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kc Mac said:


> Now I wish I had learnt to touch type
> 
> My attempt at touch typing resulted in my ipad keyboard splitting in two  :lol: didn't know it was possible and had to get advice on how to switch it back   :lol:
> 
> ...


i took notes on CHV seminar , couldn't read a thing of what i wrote


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pudding said:


> yer it is a lot of cash.... and yer you could maybe feed your dog for a Month
> but i would like to know from a vet that the raw food i am feeding, is the right balance,and i am providing him with everything he needs.... so for me in the long run it will be well worth it.. then i know that the £50.00 i am spending on the raw food is full of the right vitamins and minerals he need, and that i am not overdosing him on anything


Google is your friend:thumbsup:
Save £50,and look up all the info online


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

yes we can all do that..... but it not quite the same.....
Speaking to a vet as good as Nick Thompson 
And getting all your worries cleared up
And learning new things... is so worth it to me
I will know that the way i am feeding my dog is the right way
And that i am getting the balance right... i dont think you 
can know everything about raw feeding things change all the time


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Google is your friend:thumbsup:
> Save £50,and look up all the info online


Google doesn't always have the answers :nono: however smarties do :lol: :thumbsup:

My holistic vet has answered a couple of questions for me that I couldn't find the answers to on google, or the internet as a whole and the information on here is not always accurate 

However I am really looking forward to the seminar and think £50 is a small price to pay for a professional body like Nick Thompson to share some of his knowledge with us, on a topic I have great interest along with some practical experience


----------

